# Suggestion For best baby wearing?



## lucifergary

Hello Everyone,
I am pregnant with my first and I really love the idea of baby wearing. I already have a few slings/wraps/carriers picked out.

My question to you lovely ladies is this - What kind of baby wearing is best?

What have your experiences been? 
I have found http://www.meitaimundo.it/it/faq-mei-tai-neonato website to provide more variety of baby wearing. Has anyone used this company before? Would just like some reviews. Please share it.

Thank You


----------



## farmer

{giggles} I had to choose to translate the page into English, and I'm not sure how effective that was. It made the grammar quite silly. I've never seen this site before. If you're in the U.S., I'd recommend something with more products available here. But, if that site works for you, and your area, that's great! 

Anyway, I really like www.thebabywearer.com forums for advice about specific carriers. It is sort of like Mothering, only mostly focused on babywearing.

I do have a mei tei, a BabyHawk, to be specific. I loved it for the first year, but my son got too heavy for it, since it lacks waist padding. I got an Oh Snap! made by the same company and loved it as well, until he outgrew it height-wise.

We now use an Bloo Kangaroo XT and our Toddler Kinderpacks, both awesome WAHM-made SSCs.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

My priorities are easy to put on, and for young babies easy to let them sleep or nurse, for older ones good support of their weight distributed well. I like ring slings for the first few months and mei tai designs or better yet the Ergo for older.


----------



## LakeeyaRothe11

When talking about babywearing safety, you might have heard people say that your baby should be “close enough to kiss.” 
When you’re carrying your baby in a sling or baby carrier on your front, your baby’s head should be high enough that you can easily tip your head down and plant a kiss on your baby’s head or forehead. This keeps your baby in a natural “in-arm’s” position – your baby is just where he’d be if your were carrying him in-arms – which allows you an easy view of your baby, tummy-to-tummy contact, and greater comfort for your back than when your baby is positioned too low.


----------



## AmeliaKoll

I am a neo mom and I think that in babywearing, especially when you talk about neoborn baby clothes, the best thing is always to have something soft easy to put on, just like Jamie said.


----------



## denik11

are you really?


----------



## DarinBlount

The maternity clothes provider sites online also give you baby wear options.


----------



## Savannah35

I would suggest buying 6 sleepsuits, 6 short sleeve bodys, 6 long sleeve bodys & 6 sleeveless vests in newborn as you will definately use these. Also maybe 3/4 outfits in newborn for going out/visitors etc.


----------



## NINlove

Hi. I have a 15 month old girl. I have baby worn since she was just a few weeks old. I started out with a moby wrap. I think it's great for when they are really small. But they will get hot. I would wear her going to the mall or going on a walk around the neighborhood. Basically instead of a stroller. 

After a few months, I got the ergo and she's been in that since. She loves the ergo. She would sit facing me for a few months. I wear her on my back now. I wish I had gotten the ergo 360 to carry her facing out. But overall I love my ergo. It makes traveling and doing things so much easier and I like being able to hold her hand when we walk. Sorry this is so long.


----------



## PranaMom

My baby is 2mos, I use both the Moby Wrap and Baby Bjorn carrier... I absolutely love both


----------



## AnnesMoM

A lot of people start out with wraps first before they move on to other carriers. When my dd (11) was a baby, I had no clue about anything babywearing related, so we used the OTSBH. She was easy-going and loved it, but when my son was born, he hated laying down and wanted to be able to sit up and see. I personally am not great with wraps, it sadly took me more time to get him into the wrap than it would to actually be in the store, lol. Liked mei tais and made me a few, but I needed something with more support, so SSCs were the route for us. 

I think all kids/wearers are different, and what works for one may not work for another. Our wearing styles are as different as our children are and really, the best thing for a new babywearer to do is to experiment with different ones to find the one that is right for them. If you have a sling library close, they are great resources.


----------



## 1stbabe39single

Not sure if you are still considering which wraps to buy, but for my newborn I am happiest with a woven wrap (I have the Girasol brand) and a ring sling. He is now five weeks old and I find that I can easily soothe him to sleep in either one, though I prefer the wrap (which takes a little more effort getting on) for more sustained periods -- usually when I'm walking out the front door to stroll around the neighborhood to get him to go to sleep. I use the ring sling in the house to be hands free, and also when I'm getting in and out of the car and going somewhere rather than schlepping the car seat. As he gets bigger/older I may prefer something with buckles, more support, etc., but for the early months, if you can hang in there and get confident with wrapping yourself, these are the best in my experience! They also fit the bill with what @LakeeyaRothe11 mentions in her reply.

Here's a website where you can purchase high quality ring slings and wraps.


----------



## Alvie

Has anyone tried a boba carrier with a newborn? I'm considering this one as a friend said its the best one she has used...(shes on baby #6 ).


----------



## HeatherArtLife

*Wrap + SSC = whole baby phase covered!*

Lovely moms, I've had the best experience with a stretchy wrap from birth (Boba Wrap is so extra soft and stretchy, and an easy great fit), then moving to a great soft-structured carrier at about 5 months (though sometimes earlier). We love Boba, so we chose Boba 4G Carrier for all the unique features and superior ease of in-carrier breastfeeding. It's less bulky than Ergo and wider-seated than others, so I'm a big fan for baby's and parent comfort. Enjoy and good luck!

:nerd:


----------



## loopaz

my mom recently got a sewing machine and now she is making everything at her own.. haha. this is really nice


----------



## SandyLittle

Thanks for sharing this information. You can opt for online store as they have a variety of baby wear.


----------



## helenuahandmade

I love baby clothers on Three-Snails.Com.

They have amazing baptism dresses and personilized gifts!


----------



## Mitteez

I suggest mitteez.com for the ultimate baby mitten created especially for your precious little one.


----------



## deepikak

Congratulations to you for welcoming the new member in the family. If you want to know about the best and perfect baby wearing then I am here to suggest you in a well mannered way. When I was pregnant then someone suggest me to choose the best baby carrier. Seriously when it comes to choose the best baby wearing then I always suggests to mothers to choose the comfort and convenient baby carrier. During my days, I carry my baby into the carrier and comfortably like to do the various activities. 
During tying the baby carrier you can easily put your baby on height and able to kiss the baby. In the convenient baby carrier, you can let the baby sleep. When my baby was 3 year week, I always like to put my baby into the carrier. During playing my baby sleep and sit comfortably. It gives tummy to tummy contact and also you can easily keep an eye to your baby. When you do the work, for your great comfort you can carry the baby in both side of the carrier and able to do the various activities. 
I have the soft and comfort baby carrier in which my baby feels more comfort and like to play in it. Ultimately I would suggest to all mothers for choosing the best and convenient baby wearing for the baby. You can easily view the baby and able to do the work. I have gone through the experience and that is why I am suggesting you to get only the best and high quality of baby wearing in which your baby can stay comfortably without any kind of bother. 
 My goodwill is with you and hope you would like to share your experience with having the great baby wearing. No matter what kind of activity you like to do, you can easily keep an eye on your baby and care about it properly. Comfortable and mid size Baby carrier is the ultimate and best choice for your baby that I only suggest to you according to my own experience. :smile:


----------



## Spaces

You should wear clothes that are not too long, because it may be uncomfortable.
And you should check the cleanliness of clothing, because if stained clothing can cause allergic reactions. :smile:

เทีี่ยว เวียงจันทร์


----------



## Clara John

*Baby wearing*

Unless you live in a very warm climate, long sleeved onesies can be a good choice for your little ones. They are quite soft, durable and stretchy around the neck and shoulders that make for easy on and off. Footed jammies are also a great option and ensure those little feet stay nice and warm. You can get a lot of variety on the online stores.


----------



## l-viana

As some as our friends said before, you should buy to your baby few options easy to put on. The most important thing about baby clothing is that it has to be soft!


----------



## mynini

I agree with Amilia, whatever you wear them, should be soft and a bit warmer than normal temperature of the room. not something like velvet as others are implying.


----------



## fromkv

I prefer Carters and Mothercare. And up to me baby's one pieces are the best


----------



## cellinio

*baby sunglasses*

I guess having a sunglasses for baby is necessary, which is fashionable and adorable. Moreover, the particular sunglasses for baby can prevent them from being burnt. Baby`s sunglasses is effective to protect baby being hurt from the UV, especially the eyes, get a sunglasses with the feature of 100% UVA and UVB blockage. I hope the article of best sunglasses for kid below can do you some help.
cfone.net/how-to-choose-best-sunglasses-for-kid.html


----------



## marsupial-mom

I like Bany k’tan and just simple front pack wearing facing in when they’re little and out later on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## termom

What a nice bunch of tips. I will say that we focus on our baby's clothes so much that we forget about our own comfort at times (yes it's important!). When I got started with babywearing, I found that cotton would bunch up and cause sweat stains. I know some women who started wearing overalls which I would NEVER do. One secret that someone told me is that good women's scrubs are great for repelling stains / spit up and are durable. There are some newer designer ones available these days!

For baby, I also think soft is super important.


----------



## SkyMJ

All clothes must be smooth and natural. Make sure that the material will not cause allergy.


----------



## Verinca

avoid those clothings that come polyester fibers apart after few washes. baby a lot swallows those fibers during teething


----------



## BomBabies

BomBabies has a good selection of winter clothes up right now for your little ones. Our inventory changes with the seasons, so you can always count on us to have the best and cutest clothing for your baby! Use promo code BOM10 for 10% off your order!


----------



## Maia1996

Hi!
I can for sure recommend www.littlegigglestore.com. I use this website always  The material is high quality and it is possible to machine wash


----------



## Dav

if you want the Best Baby Carriers of 2019 just search on littlezenone
Our baby carrier comparison chart will help you decide which baby sling is right for you.


----------



## oliviajo

are you worried about your baby wear/wrap here are the most beautiful and nice baby wear on cheap prices.with all size and different style must visit  littlezenone.


----------



## JanetMay

I like using lightweight, soft and natural fabrics like silk for my baby. I use the Sakura Bloom ring sling I found from https://netparents.org/baby-products/baby-carriers/best-ring-slings-reviews/It's made out of soft lightweight silk and it looks great! If you're interested, you can check them out. They also have reviews on other popular ring slings that might be perfect for your baby as well. They also have reviews of different products like toys, playsets, and other baby products.


----------



## robertosamson

oliviajo said:


> are you worried about your baby wear/wrap here are the most beautiful and nice baby wear on cheap prices.with all size and different style must visit  littlezenone.


Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to order for myself. Thanks


----------

